# Venison Sirloin Roast



## jbo_c (Dec 5, 2021)

Just started a venison sirloin roast for tomorrow’s supper.  Should get 26 hours or so.

No pictures yet.  Just tossed it in a bag with a pack of Lipton onion soup mix a’la BearCarver and we’ll see what happens.

Cooking at 131.5F.

Will update tomorrow.

   Jbo


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 6, 2021)

Waiting for the finish!
Sounds real good!
Al


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 6, 2021)

Sounds like it will be tasty


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 6, 2021)

jbo c , I'm in!


----------



## jbo_c (Dec 6, 2021)

It was excellent.  Maybe not as tender as I expected, but more than tender enough.  I’ve had tougher blackstrap, so really not complaining.

Details: 
Whole venison sirloin trimmed, maybe 1.5 pounds. 

Rub one envelope Lipton onion soup mix onto roast.  Seal and cook at 131.5 for 26 hours.

Remove from bag.  Rub/scrape onions from roast back into bag.  Reserve liquid in bag.

rub roast with fresh cracked black pepper.

Sear all sides of roast. Set on rack to rest.

Drain any remaining oil from pan and deglaze with quarter cup of red wine.

Reduce the wine to half and add contents of the sous vide  bag and a half cup of water.  Return to a boil and thicken with roux to desired consistency.


----------



## jbo_c (Dec 6, 2021)

Pictures:


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 6, 2021)

Good looking plate up.


----------

